# Saw my consultant today



## Laura22 (May 26, 2011)

Just to make sure everything is OK after the birth.

I've been struggling alot with my levels and my HbA1c has sadly crept up to 10% but I am determined to get it down to 7% ASAP.

My insulin doses haven't changed and I am seeing my DSN each Tuesday now instead of Mondays to adjust the dose until they're stable again.

The only upsetting part was when my consultant said I was VERY lucky with Imogen's birth. He said we were hours away from a disaster (ie, Imogen losing her life) and it was so lucky I came in for my CTG that day. I was nearly in tears as I was looking at her cooing and looking around at everything.

So that's the last time I'll be seeing them before we start trying for our next baby. I've chosen the implant as contraception and now am going to focus solely on my diabetes and Imogen. I don't want another baby just yet. I'm still getting over Immy's birth.

But I feel good and confident that everything will work out just fine..


----------



## margie (May 26, 2011)

Ah Laura - I can imagine how emotional you got watching Imogen play and then listening to the consultant. You did have a traumatic birth - but hopefully that is something that you won't have happen again.

It sounds like your DSN should be giving you more help - if you are in touch so often and yet your HbA1c has risen so much - something isn't going to plan. Have you stopped taking all the steroids that you were on after Imogen's birth - they could be playing a part in things.

I hope that in the next few weeks your BMs start to behave. Hope you have lots of fun with Imogen.


----------



## Laura22 (May 26, 2011)

Margie- I did see my DSN weekly until I had Imogen and have only just started seeing her again this week and Imogen's 8 weeks old today. She is fantastic and I can't praise her enough.

I'm not on any medication now apart from Insulin. I hear that hormones after the birth can affect BGs aswell x


----------



## margie (May 26, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> Margie- I did see my DSN weekly until I had Imogen and have only just started seeing her again this week and Imogen's 8 weeks old today. She is fantastic and I can't praise her enough.
> 
> I'm not on any medication now apart from Insulin. I hear that hormones after the birth can affect BGs aswell x



Sorry Laura - I thought you were already seeing her once a week - so the HbA1c seemed very high.

Your body may still be in repair mode after the trauma, you had a lot to deal with and your could still be recovering.


----------

